# zenith carb problems



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I think I need to rebuild the carb on my 1941 Case SC. It was leaking fuel out of some drain hole in the bottom of the bowl. I took it off and cleaned it good but no change after reinstalling it. Any ideas on where to get a carb kit for it? All it says is Zenith on the both sides of it.

Or any other suggestions on what I can do to it. It would start and run for a few secs if I spray starter fluid in it but wouldn't stay running. At first I thought it wasn't getting fuel but when I saw it leaking out the bottom I knew it was gettng in there. Plus when I turned it over the dripping would stop until I let off the starter then it would steadily drain a bunch of gas the go back to dripping.

Any ideas? I know when I took it off the gaskets were in bad shape so I know I need to repace them.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Sounds like a float sticking. It's time for a rebuild. This is the only place I know to get Case parts but I am sure there are others, I've never had a need for em.

Case Carb Parts 

Case Parts


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

You might try here.

Lots of rebuilt carbs, but a few kits too.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Andy,
Go to your Case dealer and get these Parts
1342809C1 carb to manifold gasket

B51348 needle and seat 

B51463 bowl gasket

Most parts books show the old zenith numbers and Case doesn't show new numbers but I have a 1968 book thats list newer numbers that will work. I would start with these parts before buying a kit. You can still get a kit from case but I don't have the number handy(I think I thru the number away this morning ). Most of the time it's a waste of money buying a kit. Just happens that I have these parts on the self waiting for me to take the carb off my S. Let me know if you need more assistants on this.
caseman-d


----------

